# Keine unnötige Beschränkungen durch Naturschutzgebiete in der Osteregion!



## Rollei35 (27. August 2015)

Moin!

  Naturschutz ist in Ordnung und wichtig  – aber nicht wenn dadurch schädigende Verbote ausgesprochen werden!

  Es betrifft einen großen Teil der „Unteren Oste“ – das Gebiet, welches als freies Küstengewässer für Angler frei zugänglich ist und somit für den angelnden Touristen interessant ist. Es ist womöglich ein weiterer Schritt mit dem unser Hobby eingeschränkt wird. Daher sollte jeder „eine Minute“ seiner Zeit opfern und mit seiner Stimme an der Petition teilnehmen. Immer daran denken: Solche Projekte sollten keine Schule machen!

  Die geplante Verordnung:
  Der Landkreis Cuxhaven plant die Ausweisung eines weiteren Naturschutzgebietes "Untere Oste" im Rahmen der Umsetzung der sog. FFH-Richtline. Es soll mit dem Naturschutzgebiet „Schnook“ (265 ha Größe) insgesamt 583 ha Fläche entlang der Oste unter Naturschutz gestellt werden. Es wird starke Einschränkungen für die Menschen in dieser Region geben. So weit, dass voraussichtlich nicht einmal der Deich betreten mehr werden darf. Für Touristen gibt es keinen Grund mehr, da nicht einmal der Blick über den Deich erlaubt sein wird – und das in einer Region welche nur noch den mühsam aufgebauten Tourismus als Wirtschaftzweig hat…

  Über 22 km Deich beiderseits der Oste fallen dann in dieses Naturschutzgebiet.

  Für Angler soll (wahrscheinlich nur vorerst, damit die Schreie am Anfang nicht so groß sind!) durch eine Ausnahmeklausel das Angeln noch erlaubt sein. Aufhebung wohl sicherlich schnell möglich…

  Hier geht es zur Petition: https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ng-durch-naturschutzgebiete-in-der-osteregion

  Lasst uns das Beste versuchen!

  Schöne Grüße und vielen Dank für Eure Stimme!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Keine unnötige Beschränkungen durch Naturschutzgebiete in der Osteregion!*

Erst sperren sie das halbe Hafengebiet vor Jahren und dann noch das. Bin zwar nicht mehr oft da, aber habe eben unterschrieben


----------



## gründler (27. August 2015)

*AW: Keine unnötige Beschränkungen durch Naturschutzgebiete in der Osteregion!*

Moin

Ich kann dir da einige Lieder zu Singen zwar nicht von deiner Ecke aber hier herschen gerade.......denkt es euch.

zb.
http://www.hanso-janssen.de/im-land...nutzungskonzept-fuer-das-steinhuder-meer.html

Lese dich mal ein zum Thema Naturschutzgebiete Natura 2000 Steinhuder Meer ein,ist nur nen anderer Ort betrifft aber die gleiche Sch.....oder gooogel mal zu diesem thema und was da gerade so ""abgeht"". bezw.es betrifft etliche gebiete in Deutschland nicht nur hier und bei dir sondern überall.

Ich spreche es mal Vorsichtig aus,es herscht ne art Krieg.


#h


----------

